
Ex-CIA Director: 'North Korea Can Disrupt Electric Grid, Kill 90 Percent of US' - pyabo
http://observer.com/2017/04/kim-jong-un-north-korea-ballistic-missiles-threat/
======
mtgx
If North Korea can do it anyone can. So why isn't the government patching
those holes if they already know how NK can "kill 90% of the US" by disrupting
the electric grid.

This sounds more like beating the drums of war against NK.

